# Driftwood !!!!!!



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i recently bought 2 pieces of driftwood from a guy 

he had it for more than 6 months or so in the same tank and i have seen him plucking all the plants that attached to it. 

so now, after i had it in my tank whn i do gravel vac i see wood powder kind of thing. there are no tannings or anything being released form it.. 


is it normal for the driftwood to do this or is it because my two plecos are constantly munching on it ??


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like your plecos are munching on it.  Hungry little buggers, from what I understand they like drift wood.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

yea i tried to catch one 

i tried for 30 mins with no sucess. the driftwood is soo dark is kinda merging into it. i can catch my albino BN easily but i want it in the tank


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

It's good for them to munch the driftwood, or so that's what I thought. Unless it's some show piece wood you spent big $ on. I'd just vaccume out the debree, or use a power head to stir it up off the bottom to the filter picks it up.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

ummm i also wanted to reduce some bio load in that tank so thought id shift it 


that pleco is also kind of different than the one i saw at the pet stores. 


got white spots here and there on it and has a white tip to its tail 

the guy who sold me driftwood offered me 2 of them but i took only one.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

pleco's are going to much on the wood. it's basically part of their diet, and they wont be completely healthy and happy unless the tank does have wood in it


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah man, ive heard people refer to it is rasping. Its a part of their diet my plecos constantly eat driftwood, well actually they constantly eat everything....


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

yea definetly true about the eating part 

they are like pigs of the water world lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awww poor plecos getting labeled as pigs of the water...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sure it makes the goldfish feel better....


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

100% normal.
What kind of wood is it though, soft hardwoods will do this in water as well. 

Tinman where do you live at? I know you are in chicago but where? we need all of us to get together, we got clubs here that are mainly regional. Ive met more then enough people from the eisenhower and north that can fill two banquet halls with fish lol.

Im straight out the kennedy to jane addams, I reside on the western shores of the fox river. just north of i-90


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> 100% normal.
> What kind of wood is it though, soft hardwoods will do this in water as well.
> 
> Tinman where do you live at? I know you are in chicago but where? we need all of us to get together, we got clubs here that are mainly regional. Ive met more then enough people from the eisenhower and north that can fill two banquet halls with fish lol.
> ...


Hey whiTehglove 

I live little north of downtown. Clark and Divison. It's like a mile north from the loop  

I moved to chicago like 7 months back 

Yea should meet sometime


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

And for The kind of driftwood part I have no idea 

It's very dark in color which is why I bought it in the first place lol 

Are my plecos gonna scrape it all one day ? Lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Very possible as I understand it plecos rasping wood is like Puffer fish eating shells and what not to keep their teeth down.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea I should some how catch one of those 2 and put it in my second tank 

Second tank also has driftwood but I don't care about it much


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it normal for my drift wood to turn to water sort of brown?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Totem44 said:


> Is it normal for my drift wood to turn to water sort of brown?


Yes it is, the wood is leaching tannins acid into the water. It is not harmful to the fish just changes the water color and may effect the PH due to the acidic nature of tannins.

If you don't like the tan/brownish water you can pull the wood out and boild/seep it till the tannins stop leeching out. Also adding active carbon helps to remove it from the water in the tank as well.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Not to far from my old place,tinman, I used to live a few houses east of clark and wellington.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Not to far from my old place,tinman, I used to live a few houses east of clark and wellington.



Cool  

so whiteglove i have seen on someother threads that you picked up Phillipine blue ghost angels  

are they juveniles or a pair ??


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Just juve's but I can easily get more from the same parents anytime

and only 1 is a ghost, the other has too many bar's in it to be considered a ghost.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Just juve's but I can easily get more from the same parents anytime
> 
> and only 1 is a ghost, the other has too many bar's in it to be considered a ghost.



wow cool 
so you know the breeder ?? 

they are the next favorites on my list after German Blues  how much do you think i can get them for ?? 

Now im kinda worried about one of my german blues  

just noticed that its belly is a bit bigger than i remember  

ill post the pics soon but i guess i will open a new thread for it so i can get more apt responses


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

she looks full of spawn especially with the coloration.


yeah the breeder is up in janesville,wi, bout 2 hours from me
angelsanddiscus.com is the site in progress, aint done but its working atleast.


----------

